# Higuain a un passo dal Barcellona



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2014)

Clamorosa indiscrezione dalla Spagna: Gonzalo Higuain sarebbe vicinissimo al ritorno nella Liga.
Secondo il giornale iberico Marca ci sarebbe già l'accordo tra il club catalano e il giocatore argentino.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Giugno 2014)

Visto che il Napoli l'ha pagato 40 milioni, quanti ne dovrebbero sborsare...50? Sono pazzi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2014)

Non credo che il presidente del Napoli lo lasci partire, poi loro chi prendono?


----------



## Hammer (15 Giugno 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Visto che il Napoli l'ha pagato 40 milioni, quanti ne dovrebbero sborsare...50? Sono pazzi.



Se ciao, De Laurentiis non lo lascia a meno di 60 imho. Non credo vogliano privarsene facilmente


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Se lo cedono significa che il Napoli non punterà a vincere nessun titolo l'anno prossimo. Non ci credo.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2014)

Se vero, si libera uno dei tre posti valevoli la qualificazione alla Champions


----------



## Frikez (15 Giugno 2014)

*Dal Napoli filtra assoluta serenità, per il momento non c'è nessuna trattativa. L'intenzione è quella di tenere Higuain.

Di Marzio*


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2014)

Higuain è una prima punta vera,cosa ne penserebbe Messi?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2014)

Hanno speso 40miln, come minimo devono spendere 60 per averlo..

Comprare a 40 e vendere allo stesso prezzo, non mi sembra una genialata..

A meno che il Barca non ci metta qualche giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2014)

Mah...A me non sembra che Higuain si sia ipervalutato dopo questa stagione.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2014)

Ho visto Higuain felice del Napoli, non credo voglia andare via.


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2014)

Ma non credo proprio!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vero, si libera uno dei tre posti valevoli la qualificazione alla Champions


.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se vero, si libera uno dei tre posti valevoli la qualificazione alla Champions



Aspetterei a dirlo, se piazzano Higuain a 50 milioni, il Napoli ha già dimostrato di sapere investire bene.
Secondo me arriva Mandzukic.



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho visto Higuain felice del Napoli, non credo voglia andare via.



Sarebbe più felice a Barcellona


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2014)

*Higuain intervistato nel dopo partita ha aperto al Barcellona:"Io al Barcellona con Messi?sarebbe un piacere enorme, ma ora penso solo al Mondiale, l'interesse del Barcellona fa piacere a chiunque".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2014)

Se le dichiarazioni sono vere per me ci andrebbe di corsa ma il Napoli non lo vende quindi rimarrà qua.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2014)

Sinceramente già la scorsa estate mi ero meravigliato molto del fatto che un attaccante del suo calibro lasciasse il Real per andare al Napoli. Se dovesse realmente arrivare una chiamata blaugrana credo che la scelta dell'argentino sia abbastanza scontata. L'operazione potrebbe saltare solo per le richieste esagerate di De Laurentiis, ma poi bisognerà anche vedere come reagirà il giocatore.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

Una cosa è certa, quando in rosa hai un giocatore del livello di Higuain devi migliorare la rosa perchè non puoi sperare lui voglia rimanere a lungo in una squadra che si gioca il terzo posto. 

Detto questo non credo si muova già in estate da Napoli.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Higuain intervistato nel dopo partita ha aperto al Barcellona:"Io al Barcellona con Messi?sarebbe un piacere enorme, ma ora penso solo al Mondiale, l'interesse del Barcellona fa piacere a chiunque".*



Non ha smentito quindi qualcosa sotto c'è IMHO


----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho visto Higuain felice del Napoli, non credo voglia andare via.



Con uno stipendio superiore, in una squadra realmente competitiva e in un campionato molto migliore, io credo proprio che sia più felice al Barcellona


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Con uno stipendio superiore, in una squadra realmente competitiva e in un campionato molto migliore, io credo proprio che sia più felice al Barcellona


Il Barcellona è una squadra nella quale è difficile per un centravanti trovarsi a meraviglia... ma certamente, tutti vorrebbero provarci.

Andare a Napoli dopo il Real è prima di tutto una scelta di vita, forte, particolare, e andare a Barcellona un anno dopo significherebbe rinnegarla.


----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona è una squadra nella quale è difficile per un centravanti trovarsi a meraviglia... ma certamente, tutti vorrebbero provarci.



Eto'o non la pensa così. I tempi di Guardiola e del falso nove penso siano ormai passati, indicativa è la scelta di puntare su Rakitic anzichè Xavi. Credo che ormai siamo ad una svolta per il gioco del Barcellona, useranno una punta vera il prossimo anno. E ad ogni modo, scelta di vita o meno, la carriera di un giocatore ad alti livelli è spesso limitata, se un grande club (che di certo non è il Napoli) ti fa un'offerta importante è giusto e completamente comprensibile accettare questa offerta


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2014)

Secondo me Luis Enrique porterà delle innovazioni a livello di gioco e tattica, non mi stupirei se Messi abbia suggerito alla dirigenza il nome di Higuain con cui si trova abbastanza bene in nazionale


----------



## iceman. (16 Giugno 2014)

Noi lo avremmo ceduto all'istante, de laurentiis non so..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2014)

Per me non si farà niente


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Higuain intervistato nel dopo partita ha aperto al Barcellona:"Io al Barcellona con Messi?sarebbe un piacere enorme, ma ora penso solo al Mondiale, l'interesse del Barcellona fa piacere a chiunque".*



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me Luis Enrique porterà delle innovazioni a livello di gioco e tattica, non mi stupirei se Messi abbia suggerito alla dirigenza il nome di Higuain con cui si trova abbastanza bene in nazionale



messi vorrebbe aguero..


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me Luis Enrique porterà delle innovazioni a livello di gioco e tattica, non mi stupirei se Messi abbia suggerito alla dirigenza il nome di Higuain con cui si trova abbastanza bene in nazionale



Infatti tatticamente non aspettiamoci il solito Barca, Luis Enrique vuole una punta davanti, non di certo un centrocampista. Arrivato a Roma volle subito il centravanti, Osvaldo.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2014)

*Messi:""Higuain al Barça? Ne abbiamo parlato, mi piacerebbe se vestisse la maglia blaugrana"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me Luis Enrique porterà delle innovazioni a livello di gioco e tattica, non mi stupirei se Messi abbia suggerito alla dirigenza il nome di Higuain con cui si trova abbastanza bene in nazionale





Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti tatticamente non aspettiamoci il solito Barca, Luis Enrique vuole una punta davanti, non di certo un centrocampista. Arrivato a Roma volle subito il centravanti, Osvaldo.


Io spero per loro che Messi torni sull'esterno e la smettano col tiki taka, in questo senso può essere utile la presenza di Rakitic a centrocampo, n questo modo sia Messi che il Barça tornerebbero a fare sfracelli.


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Messi:""Higuain al Barça? Ne abbiamo parlato, mi piacerebbe se vestisse la maglia blaugrana"*



Tac, come immaginavo. Il Napoli se lo vende sarà sicuramente oltre i 50 per recuperare ancora più soldi IMHO


----------



## Butcher (17 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Messi:""Higuain al Barça? Ne abbiamo parlato, mi piacerebbe se vestisse la maglia blaugrana"*



E con chi lo sostituirebbero poi? Verosimilmente l'unico alla loro portata potrebbe essere Benzema, ma comunque andrebbero a perderci.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2014)

con 40-50 milioni puoi comprare chiunque per sostituire higuain,da dzeko a benzema a manduzkic a j.martinez ecc. 

comunque sia,credo non si farà


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Messi:""Higuain al Barça? Ne abbiamo parlato, mi piacerebbe se vestisse la maglia blaugrana"*



De Laurentis non lo lascia partire manco per 70 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> De Laurentis non lo lascia partire manco per 70 milioni.



Io lo darei anche per quello che è stato pagato.

Non è male affatto, però non l'ho visto decisivo. Non ha fatto certo una stagione da fenomeno.


----------



## Dexter (17 Giugno 2014)

Aurelio minimo ne vuole 50...


----------



## Snake (17 Giugno 2014)

50 per Higuain io nemmeno sotto tortura


----------



## Frikez (17 Giugno 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> 50 per Higuain io nemmeno sotto tortura



Sentir parlare i giornalai di 60/70 milioni fa abbastanza ridere IMHO manco fosse Falcao.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2014)

Se lo lasciano partire lo faranno per una grossa cifra e lo rimpiazzeranno pure bene. De Laurentiis non è un fesso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2014)

*Secondo Rai Sport, se Higuain venisse ceduto al Barcellona, il Napoli si fionderebbe su Mandzukic. Intanto De Laurentiis gli vorrebbe far firmare il rinnovo dopo i mondiali. Ovviamente con clausola rescissoria di 60-70M.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Rai Sport, se Higuain venisse ceduto al Barcellona, il Napoli si fionderebbe su Mandzukic. Intanto De Laurentiis gli vorrebbe far firmare il rinnovo dopo i mondiali. Ovviamente con clausola rescissoria di 60-70M.*



Farebbero bene a venderlo, il croato sarebbe più funzionale al loro gioco.


Ohh nooo il sostituto di Balotellihhhh !1!1!!!


----------

